# Gute Bücher/Tutorials für Einstieg in JSP/Servlets



## c_sidi90 (3. Aug 2011)

Wie der Titel schon sagt, möchte ich mich mit Java EE befassen und habe mir den Tomcat 7.0 besorgt. Ich weiss, es gibt viele Tuts im Internet, die meisten auf englisch (was gut so ist), jedoch finde ich das die eher Codeschnipseln ähneln als das konkret auf das Thema eingegangen wird. Nun frage ich mich, womit ihr den Einstieg gemacht habt. Gibt es gute Quellen (Openbooks, Tutorials, Bücher) die eurer Meinung nach lehren anstatt zu verwirren und offene Fragen hinterlassen?

Mfg


----------



## krazun (3. Aug 2011)

Also mir hat - The Java EE 6 Tutorial sehr geholfen. Durch das Tutorial bekommt man einen echt guten Überblick.

Bei JSFAtWork, JSF 2.0 und Apache MyFaces gibts dann noch ein gutes JSF-Buch auf Deutsch in der Online-Version.

Dann noch diverse Bücher über JSF, EJB, Webservices etc. Aber die Titel kann ich erst raussuchen wenn ich Zuhause bin.

mfg,
krazun


----------



## turtle (3. Aug 2011)

Das Buch Core Servlets and JavaServer Pages fand ich ganz ordentlich.


----------



## c_sidi90 (5. Aug 2011)

danke euch beiden, werd ich mir mal anschauen.


----------

